# Keeping Prime Rib Hot During Service



## beaulieub (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi,

I'm, adding prime rib at my restaurant on Saturday nights. I have no holding cabinets and roast the beef in a standard oven. In the past I have turned the oven down to 120 and kept it in there but it's very difficult pulling the pan in and out all night. Any recommendations? I put the roast at 120 internal temp and it rises to 130 while it's resting. During that time the oven is cooling.
Ive seen Alto-Shaams and heated holding cabinets and wondering whats cost effective..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Start here. https://cheftalk.com/threads/prime-rib.53623/


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I've kept it in the steam table in every operation I had. The steam table was set on a low temp with the Prime rib on a rack in a pan. I didn't want to accumulate any steam so I watched it and also put the fork wedged so there was a small opening in the lid so the steam could escape. You could also put some foil over the cut end to protect it from the heat. I never burnt my lip while eating a slice of prime rib. Keeping it at that 120 to 130 mark is important. Thats why I liked the 109 prime rib, it gave a good large center/girth to the slice......Good luck.......ChefBillyB

P.S. The fork isn't used to poke into/ pick up the prime rib from the steam table. That was a good way to go from cook to dishwasher in a heartbeat.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The problem here is keeping the rib warm without cooking it or spending too much time in the temperature danger zone.

What we used to do is roast the rib to between rare and medium rare that day, let it rest and put it in the cooler. We would carve the rib and reheat to order in the oven. A great way to promote this is offer the rib "grill or flame finished". If we knew the rib was going to move quickly, then we simply excluded the cooler, roasted and carved the roast to order. The au jus was always served hot. The common misconception is that serving warm prime rib is a bad thing. Its not. 

Ideally speaking, and if possible, setting up a carving station for the properly rested rib would be best.

Good luck.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The oven is a fine way to do it. You're just carving and plating, that's saving time even if you have to pull it out of the oven multiple times during service.


----------

